# "Whip my hair" Neil Young and Bruce Springsteen cover



## Ozriel (Feb 24, 2011)

As seen on Jimmy Fallon Live.

[yt]KpxZwbPcA38[/yt]


----------



## FallenGlory (Feb 24, 2011)

That's Hot.


----------



## Xegras (Feb 24, 2011)

This makes me sad they blocked youtube.


----------

